# مشكلة صرف صحي



## محب الحرمين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء احب اخد رايكم في موضوع عندي بالمشروع انه السقف عبارة عن بلاطات hollow core وعندي قوائم صرف هتنزل عن طريق سليف ومقاس الماسورة 200 مم فطبعا هتحتاج سليف 250 مم المشكلة اننا لو جينا نعمل سليف في الهولو كور هيقطع wire بتاع حديد التسليح والانشائي رافض رفض قطعي لموضوع قص الواير ده فانا فكرت في فكرة اني من الخط ال 200 مم اخد عدد 2 واي 200 في 160 مم او 200 في 200 واخد نقاص علي 160 مم اهم شيء اخد ماسورتين 160 مم واحاول اوسع واحشر الماسورة ال 160 حشر بين الويرين بتوع الهولو كور وده جربته في الموقع والماسورة ال 160 جت حشر ونزلت للدور اللي بعده فهدفي اجمع ماسورتين 160 مم من الخط ال 200 مم وينزلوا تحت 160 مم وارجع اشبكهم تاني علي الخط ال 200 مم اللي في الدور اللي تحت.

سؤالي هل اللي انا بقوله ده مقبول من الناحية الفنية
وثانيا محدش يلوم علية ويقوللي انت مبلغتش مصنع الخرسانة الجاهزة بالسليفات ليه
هجاوب واقوله اني ساعتها مكنتش في المشروع اشتغلت معاهم من بعد الخرسانة متعملت

سؤال كمان الاستشاري بيقوللي انه غلط انه يمشي ماسورة 200 مم افقية كصرف لانه مش بيتعمل لها clean out الصح انه يتعمل ليها manhole بين كل مسافة والاخري حسب كلامه ان الكود بيقول كدة

برجاء المشاركة الفعالة*


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شوف يا مهندسنا العزيز

ايه رأيك انك تعرض علي الانشائيين تعديل بسيط
شوف الباكيات الي فيها مواسير 200 مم

وشيل منها بلاطات hollow core وخليهم يركبوها في مكان تاني ( البلاطات معظمها بمقاسات واحدة)
وحول السقف لسقف عادي وصبه ف الموقع cast in place
وف الحالة دي ممكن تحط السليفات بكل سهولة

أما موضوع الماسورة 200مم بيتعمل لها manhole
الي انا فهمته ان المواسير معلقة
يبقي ازاي هنعمل غرفة التفتيش معلقة ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على اثارة هذا الموضوع و انا قابلت هذه المشكلة في تسعة مباني متماثلة التصميم و كان الحل هو ما اشار به زميلنا المهندس أشرف فرغم أننا عدلنا المخططات التنفيذية للهولوكور لتناسب أعمال الصحي لكن البلاطات ستاندرد ووضعية القضبان المشدودة مسبقا (الستراندز ) صعب أن يعاد توضيعها و و جدنا الفتحات مرحلة و صعب استخدامها ولأن الاستشاري الانشائي ليس لديه استعداد للتخلي عن سلامة المبني واصبح انه لابد من التصرف و اقترحت الاستغناء عن البلاطة الهولوكور واضطررنا لتكسير اجزاء كثيرة من البلاطات لأنها ركبت فعلا وعملنا تسليح و بلاطة جديدة تناسب الاستخدام و كانت الخسائر محدودة لأن الحمامات مجمعة بالاضافة الي انني اقترحت عمل منور لخدمة المواسير القوائم ملاصقة للحمام بعرض 40 سنتيمتر و لحسن الحظ ان اقتراحي وجد قبولا في اخر لحظة قبل بدء تصنيع البلاطات و للأسف زملائنا تخصص مدني بدلا من التعاون الصقوا بي تهمة اني (باحشر نفسي حتي في غير تحصصي ) وبعد ماتم التنفيذ و المقارنة بالأبنية التي نفذها مقاول سابق تنفسوا الصعداء لكن صعب عليهم ان صاحب الافكار ميكانيكا 

و المشكلة كانت في تعدد الحمامات خاصة ذات القواعد الشرقية فالحمام به اربعة كراسي و البعض خمسة متجاورة الغرف أي حمام جماعي
موضوع آخر عند تجليس القاعدة أوالكرسي البلدي او الشرقي أيا كانت التسمية فان الأمر يحتاج حفرة تناسب تقعر حوض الكرسي يزيد احيانا عن استيعاب البلاطة ويهددها و في مصر السائد هو صب بلاطة منخفضة المنسوب لأن لا أحد يركب سقف مستعار وطبعا نتيجة للتلاعب في عملية العزل و تكلفتها تجد ان أسوأ مافي المبني بقع الماء في مواضع الحمامات و تتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة 
و لهذا فانه هناك حل مجرب رفعنا 20 سنتيمتر فوق منسوب السطح المشطب للارضية بالرمل بالإضافة الي استخدام كراسي غربية الطراز تصريفها حائطي 
بالإضافة الي ما قلناه يتم عمل منور خدمات بارتفاع المبني و توحيد هذه الخدمات حول المناور
و الحقيقة انه تم ادخال هذه التعديلات علي 27 مبني مماثل متكررة التصميم بطلب من ادارة المشروعات التي تمثل المالك (اسكان طلاب جامعي ) 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## محب الحرمين (22 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس اشرف والمهندس صبري جزاكم الله خيرا علي اهتمامكم بالموضوع بس في معلومة احب اوضحها ان ال screed الانشائي والمعماري فوق الهولو كور تم صبها وبدأت معظم اعمال التشطيبات ومش هيسمحوا لية بتغيير مكان البلاطات


----------



## eehaboo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا لا تستطيع نقل البلاطات فليس لك الا ان تمرر الماسورة خارجيا من الأعلى لتحت ومن ثم تدخلها من ضمن الجدار وليس السقف وبقى مهندس الديكور يعملها حركة حلوة تغطيها....


----------



## محب الحرمين (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الماسورة بعيد عن الجدار الخارجي البري كاست فصعب جدا توصيلها لهناك لان السقف مليان بدكت وكيبل تري وحريق وما الي ذلك


----------



## eehaboo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي ممكن صورة توضيحية وان شاء الله نحللك الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت صور تؤخذ بزوايا كما المجسم و ارفق معها مخطط تفصيلي اي تنفيذي للاعمال الصحية المطلوبة بالمكان و اسماء الاجهزة الصحية المطلوب تركيبها فيه
و ان شاء الله بنلاقي حل
مع خالص احترامي


----------

